# cd bloqué dans lecteur imac dv sauge...



## MrStone (21 Septembre 2004)

Hello 
ce post afin de m'aider à venir en aide à une amie qui rencontre un souci avec son imac G3 dv sauge (lecteur dvd mange-disque) sous 10.3.
Symptômes : elle a inséré un cd audio tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal dedans. Le lecteur a patiné un bon moment avant de l'accepter, mais il a bien fini par le lire. Le lendemain elle allume le mac (le cd était resté dedans)... le cd tourne sans cesse dans le lecteur, puis icône du dossier avec un point d'interrogation.
Je l'ai eue au téléphone hier et lui ai fait faire les gestes de premiers secours : 
-> bouton de la souris enfoncé au boot, aucun effet
-> trombone dans le petit mécanisme d'éjection : aucun effet non plus. On entend bien le bruit caractéristique de l'éjection, mais le cd reste obstinément à l'intérieur.
-> zappage de p-ram (on sait jamais  ), rien non plus.

En plus j'ai l'impression que le cd doit frotter sur quelquechose dans le lecteur : après le gong de démarrage, on entend à plusieurs reprises un drôle de bruit (la tête de lecture ???) à une cadence d'environ 1 par seconde, 4 ou 5 fois de suite.

En clair j'ai bien peur que son lecteur interne soit définitivement HS, et vu qu'elle en a besoin d'une manière assez urgente, faut que je trouve une solution rapido...

D'où questions :
-> ça arrive souvent ce genre de problème ?
-> Comment extraire ce fichu cd, à part en démontant totalement le lecteur ?  
-> à ma connaissance les lecteurs internes coûtent une fortune (enfin, plus cher que le mac lui-même). Cependant si quelqu'un a un bon filon ou une solution de rechange, je suis preneur, surtout que je peux faire la manip moi-même sans passer par un sav agréé.
-> Peut-on utiliser un graveur FireWire en lieu et place du lecteur interne ? Si on débranche la nappe et l'alim du lecteur, le mac peut-il booter normalement (ce qui permettrait de pouvoir l'utiliser rapidement) ?
-> En attendant la réparation, existe-t-il un moyen de démarrer en ignorant le lecteur interne et son contenu ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bernard53 (21 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> -> En attendant la réparation, existe-t-il un moyen de démarrer en ignorant le lecteur interne et son contenu ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


 Tenir appuyé sur la touche Option (alt) dès le démarrage jusqu'à obtenir l'écran bleu-violet. Espérer voir le disque dur :rose: et si c'est oui le sélectionner en cliquant dessus et cliquez ensuite sur la flèche (à droite je crois) pour lancer le démarrage depuis le volume sélectionné.

 Bonne chance.


----------



## MrStone (22 Septembre 2004)

C'est vrai, le choix du startupdisk, j'y avais pas pensé... vais essayer.
Merci !


----------



## heliox (24 Septembre 2004)

j' ai un lecteur  dun imac dv 400 dont j'ai cramé la carte mére si t'as pas trouvé de solution plus soft


----------



## MrStone (24 Septembre 2004)

Merci, je vais voir si c'est possible de faire autrement... Sinon en effet ça peut être intéressant


----------



## RolPic (3 Juillet 2009)

J'ai un iMac 21"
CD bloqué. Quelle galère !
Je l'ai secoué, incliné, penché, re-secoué : Rien
J'ai essayé le coup de la carte de crédit : Rien
J'ai essayé le coupe de la souris (bouton gauche) et redémarré 100 fois: Rien
J'ai téléchargé "Ejector" : Rien
Et pas d'essai de démontage, car je n'ai aucune vis apparente sur mon iMac (heureusement d'ailleurs, car je ne sais pas ce que cela aurait donné !!)
Finalement, après avoir lu ce forum, j'ai essayé avec le bouton "alt" appuyé, et là : çà a marché !!
Ouf !! Je ne me voyais pas porter mon iMac au SAV de la F.*.*.*. !
J'ai trop besoin de mon compagnon !
Voilà... Je voulais annoncer que cette manip est bonne et que j'ai éviter le pire !
Et bien évidemment, JE VOUS REMERCIE !!
Ciao, et bonne nuit à tous !


----------

